# what size tubing and connector are the brake line that runs from brake booster to the rear



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

I am looking for the line size of the brake master cylinder from front of car to the rear (the hard line) and what kind of connector they are used....


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

dam no one answers / helping.... anyways found the answer 

it's M10 1.0 thread bubble / ISO/ DIN flare brake fittings. 

found this article which is really helpful .... why such a secret... 

M1-3 short standard European nut - 10mm x 1.0 male non-threaded lead - 17mm long 

http://www.fedhillusa.com/webnuts/common flares6.pdf 

The brake lines are 4.75mm or 3/16 tubes .... 

BTW autozone employed the laziest store mgrs / clarks in my area lazy focks


----------

